# EGD w/ esoph dilation & kenalog injections



## plynn (Nov 15, 2013)

any and all CPT codes suggestions welcome .....  

Findings: There was evidence of previous gastric polyp surgery for esophageal carcinoma. There was a stricture at the anastomosis. The anastomosis was about 23 cm from incisors. This looked healthy. *Biopsies were obtained at the anastomotic stricture. This stricture was dilated very gently with a 45-French Savary dilator over a guide wire. Re-look endoscopy did not show any tear in the esophagus. Then a 1 mL of Kenalog which equals 40 mg was injected at 4 different places at 0.25-mL aliquots to keep the stricture open.* There was food residue in the stomach. No biopsies were obtained in the stomach. The duodenal bulb and second part of the duodenum appeared normal. The patient tolerated the procedure well. No complications. 

Was thinking 43248 (esoph dilation), 43239 (biopsies) & 43236 (injections) .... ugh 

Thanks


----------



## chevygirl54 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was thinking 43239,43236 & my doc uses a Maloney (43450) don't forget the modifier 59


----------

